# Does high kh harm shrimps?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I am using flourite black substrate
I just did a check and found that kh is 4 and ph is 7.6 (api tester)
Would that be a problem?
thank you


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

imo you are getting too technical. 
The most important thing is not where the params are at (although it is vital), but how STABLE the water is. No fluctuations will guarantee no deaths. Flourite black is an excellent substrate. For example, people have kept crystal reds in over 8.0 pH (though they won't breed), as long as it is stable.

Just check your parameters and make sure there isn't much change after a week or so. Keep up with the water changes, eventually the hobby will return the favour by giving you a tankful of shrimp. Everyone has run into problems initially, things will get better soon.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

In my cherry shrimp tank my kh is 4-5 , gh 8 and ph 7.6 , and the cherries are doing great... Shouldnt be a problem, like bejing said stability and water changes r important, ur parameters seem fine


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your base parameters seem fine.

Just keep them stable, and don't try to change them too using chemical (i.e. adding buffers, etc) means.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

okay thank you for the replies


----------

